# Huron River/Proud Lake



## Fishman95

DLHirst said:


> Isn't fishing with spin gear illegal at the moment? I thought we had to wait until Saturday for that?


You can use spinning gear in a flies only section, as long as there's a fly on the other end


----------



## DLHirst

Got it! Thanks for the lesson, all three of you.

PS - Nice fish!


----------



## Duck-Hunter

I was using flies on my spinning gear. I usually take my 4wt out there but figured I'd try out the 5' ultralight I picked up a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Shoeman

DLHirst said:


> Got it! Thanks for the lesson, all three of you.
> 
> PS - Nice fish!


All good!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

If I tie a few flys to a lit m80, does that count lol. Nice fish btw


----------



## HuronBrowns

Never seem to find the browns really just all the bows. The browns hide very well


----------



## Jde10000

anybody know if it is legal to fish proud lake trout opener at midnight on Friday? Is park open?


----------



## Jde10000

Hey wsshaker, what size leader and tippet did you land that monster on? I think my 10 year old and I saw that fish in the river on Sunday. We nicknamed him "football" because when he swam towards you he was as fat as a football.


----------



## fishpig

Jde10000 said:


> anybody know if it is legal to fish proud lake trout opener at midnight on Friday? Is park open?


We did it a few years ago. It was a zoo.


----------



## wsshaker

Jde10000 said:


> Hey wsshaker, what size leader and tippet did you land that monster on? I think my 10 year old and I saw that fish in the river on Sunday. We nicknamed him "football" because when he swam towards you he was as fat as a football.


I run a stepped leader 10# / 8# tippet when throwing streamers on my 8wt. White streamers have worked well for the Browns. That's what I caught him on. 
That dude was big and very colorful. My son caught a comparable one in size on his 5wt running a stepped leader 8# / 6# tippet.


----------



## Syndicate

Duck-Hunter said:


> I fished last night for about two hours. I landed 5 and had a couple get off. All were caught on egg patterns (Wisconsin cheese). Also fished it Saturday and landed 4 on the same color/flies. It's the lowest I've seen the river this time of year and not much fish holding at the dam like years past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disclaimer: the picture makes it look like I'm above the sign but I was in fact below the sign. Had to warn multiple people on both trips that fishing is closed to down stream from the signs.


How do you like that reel, I own the same one.


----------



## dinoday

Jde10000 said:


> anybody know if it is legal to fish proud lake trout opener at midnight on Friday? Is park open?


It has been for 20 years at least. 
It's always a drunken zoo.


----------



## Duck-Hunter

Syndicate said:


> How do you like that reel, I own the same one.


The reel is garbage. I plan on taking it back, I've had to tighten the nut that keeps the whole thing together twice and after the second trip out its hard to reel at a slow pace.


----------



## Duck-Hunter

Jde10000 said:


> anybody know if it is legal to fish proud lake trout opener at midnight on Friday? Is park open?



Yes, it opens at midnight. It looks a little something like this all the way down river


----------



## jokro

Duck-Hunter said:


> Yes, it opens at midnight. It looks a little something like this all the way down river


Too funny! 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoeman

There's still a "few" spots that hold fish into June. And even get them on dries. :shhh:


----------



## Syndicate

Duck-Hunter said:


> The reel is garbage. I plan on taking it back, I've had to tighten the nut that keeps the whole thing together twice and after the second trip out its hard to reel at a slow pace.


Yah I don't really like it either, used it for browns last year, drag isn't quite smooth enough for me.


----------



## engineer20

apparnetly, just like spring mill pond (which I knew of) the keeping season just began on april 30, i had no lucky but today, had my first bite,by accident on a rapala (took my rapala and snapped the line!) but at least i had a ibte, took my msrp 9 dollar rapala (i bought for 5.40). 

is it easier to fish for them on proud lake or spring milll pond and for how much longer can you catch the fish, since they'll be gone from dying over the summer/being caught by anglers, but how fast does it clear, 1 week? 1 day? 1 month? so I can have a time frame? Thanks. is it easier or similar, it's on proud lake or is it on the huron? Thanks. can you catch them from that dnr dock on proud lake?


----------



## Mr Burgundy

It has hold over fish all year. I ice fish it every year and catch a few here and there.


----------



## engineer20

I heard the trout were trapped and locked between 2 dams, so they won't swim away, but that they die in the summer when temperatures rise, when? by june? what temperature do they begin dying? Thanks. they're still in there, now, right?


----------

